# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Visit Zambia Safari

## Africa

What is your planning for the coming holidays? Do you want to go to Zambia safaris then don't worry. Book holidays packages in best rate as per your days requirement. Enjoy your holidays in Africa and get the new excitment for the life. Zambia Safari is one the best best place of Africa to spend your holidays we advice you to book you seat on time. You can enjoy here with you family too. In Zambia Safari you can see different wild animals like leopard, Lion, hippo, elephants and more.So we advice you to visit.

----------


## GFI

Well, I am planning to visit Santorini Island in this summer with family. I visited plenty of times and every time I really enjoyed which is one of the most beautiful and Natural Island in the world.

----------


## mikehussy

Depends on what you want and where you intend to go in each country. All have great wildlife, but in different setting. Kenya and Tanzania are somewhat similar in that they are both savannah plains environments, where as the two most likely safari destination in Zambia would be either the Zambia valley or the Kafue Swamps- Both of which are more densely vegetated riverine environments.

----------


## Eithan

Zambia Safari, this is really new place for me. I never listen about  this before. but as you say this is a god place for visit . i must book seat soon. I also like to see wild animals there.

----------


## Shparki

Nice post. Keep posting such needed information. Thank's!

----------


## sankalppatil732

The best time for game viewing in Zambia is during the Dry season, May to October, when animals congregate around the rivers and waterholes. During the Wet season, from November to April, dirt roads in the parks can become impassable and most parks and camps close down.

----------


## davidsmith36

The place where there is the amazing African strolling safari, Victoria Falls,the wild Zambezi River,abundant wildlife,and crude wilderness,all in one neighborly nation. Favored with remarkable regular ponders, a wealth of untamed life, tremendous water bodies and unfathomable open spaces, Zambia offers exceptional occasions investigating the genuine Africa. Recognized as one of the most secure nations on the planet to visit, Zambia's inviting individuals live in peace and concordance. What's more, here, in the warm heart of Africa, you will discover a portion of the finest Safari encounters on the planet, including eye to eye experiences with Nature at its generally wild

----------

